# Systemfehler



## BigWorm (26. September 2009)

öhm also ich spielte grad so schön dahin und wollt grad die nächste quest angreifen und bin am laufen dann kam ein feld in der mitte da stand :

Systemfehler dann flog ich aus dem spiel , jetzt will ich mich einloggen gib meine daten ein dann freeze dann meldung verbindung zum server unterbrochen.

noch jemand das selbe problem?

so habs eben nochmal probiert , jetzt kommt keine meldung mehr , sonder aion beendet sich nach ca. 3 minuten


----------



## Kopernium (26. September 2009)

Ne ich kann spielen..gib mir mal deine Logindaten dann guck ich mal obs bei mir geht!


----------



## Perfectenemy (26. September 2009)

Ja bei mir kam das auch und komm auch nicht mehr rein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaria (26. September 2009)

Naja, gab ein Massendisconnect.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bei uns kamm die Meldung das wir schon eingeloggt wären. Wie schlau der Client doch ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomanGV1 (26. September 2009)

OMFG hatten gerade RAID.
Alles geschrottet wegen den trotteln..
Können die das nicht mal klar ansagen wenn sowas passiert..
Stunden oder tage zuvor?!?

Hallo wir zahlen schon haben alle bei uns die 60 Tage GC drinn..
Und dann fliegste ausm aktiven Raid....
Eine sauerei.


----------



## Perfectenemy (26. September 2009)

Also im Serverstatus steht nix von offline.


----------



## Xendry (26. September 2009)

Jup, das selbe bei mir Auch.


----------



## Geige (26. September 2009)

@Roman: Kann man es vorhersehen, dass der Server Crahsed?

Welchen Raid bitte?
Die meisten von POWERWAVE sind doch erst 10-20 x.X


----------



## Thunderphönix (26. September 2009)

lol Roman,ich würd an deiner Stelle mal ein Anti Agressionstraining machen,wie du abgehst ist net mehr normal

Das Spiel hatte gestern erst den offiziellen Start,und die haben halt gesehen das es zuviele Warteschlangen gibt,also machen die neuen Server drauf...


----------



## Ahothep (26. September 2009)

Löl Serverabsturz vorher sagen.

Z.B. unsere Server werden morgen um 17 Uhr abstürzen, bitte nehmen sie sich nichts dafpr vor.

In den kommenden Wochen werden wir einen Kalender veröffentlichen der ihnen genau anzeigt wann unsere Server nicht funktionieren und auch wenn wir es wissen wann sie abstürzen werden wir nichts dagegen unternehmen !

Du kleiner Lustikus ^^


----------



## Kopernium (26. September 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> @Roman: Kann man es vorhersehen, dass der Server Crahsed?
> 
> Welchen Raid bitte?
> Die meisten von POWERWAVE sind doch erst 10-20 x.X



Sind halt ganz wichtig...klauen aber super Mobs..das haben sie drauf!


----------



## BigWorm (26. September 2009)

net mal die offizielle seite geht , ey ich bekomm nen hals auf nsoft langsam was soll der mist ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayfee82 (26. September 2009)

hehe


----------



## Thunderphönix (26. September 2009)

Und was Roman mit Raid meint ist die 6 Mann Black Claw Grind Gruppe


----------



## RomanGV1 (26. September 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> @Roman: Kann man es vorhersehen, dass der Server Crahsed?
> 
> Welchen Raid bitte?
> Die meisten von POWERWAVE sind doch erst 10-20 x.X



Schau mal genau.. viele sind schon über 30...........oO


----------



## Oronarc (26. September 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> @Roman: Kann man es vorhersehen, dass der Server Crahsed?
> 
> Welchen Raid bitte?
> Die meisten von POWERWAVE sind doch erst 10-20 x.X



Powerwave...Powerwave...sollte einem dies was sagen? Hm, ich hab da so eine Crafting-Gemeinschaft vor Augen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackjunky (26. September 2009)

man was ein Klappspaten!

oh Gott ich kann nicht zocken!! Tageslicht geh weg geh weg!!


----------



## BigWorm (26. September 2009)

serverstatus online , da steht nix von wegen server down frechheit , erst max. probleme beim account aktivieren und jetzt so ne scheiße , da vergeht einem das spielen langsam und wenn die nen neuen server aufmachen dann sollte man halt irgendwo schreiben das es zu problemen kommen KANN aber dann einfach auch noch die seite abdrehen und gar bix sagen is halt nicht die feine art , sowas is einfach eine frechheit..


----------



## Crackjunky (26. September 2009)

schon mal drüber nachgedacht dass bei denen alles abgeschmiert ist??


----------



## Kichiro (26. September 2009)

Si ein mist man, können die nicht mal ne Ansage durchgeben.


----------



## Perfectenemy (26. September 2009)

Dafür das alle nicht mehr spielen können ist hier ziemlich wenig los sicher das es alle betrifft?


----------



## Geige (26. September 2009)

*hustTwitter*hust*

Das sie nichts gesagt hätten ist falsch!


----------



## BigWorm (26. September 2009)

wenn alles abgeschmiert is , könnten sicherlich nicht noch einige zocken oder?


----------



## Feuerwirbel (26. September 2009)

Können es doch bei einem thread belassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Möp


----------



## RomanGV1 (26. September 2009)

BigWorm schrieb:


> serverstatus online , da steht nix von wegen server down frechheit , erst max. probleme beim account aktivieren und jetzt so ne scheiße , da vergeht einem das spielen langsam und wenn die nen neuen server aufmachen dann sollte man halt irgendwo schreiben das es zu problemen kommen KANN aber dann einfach auch noch die seite abdrehen und gar bix sagen is halt nicht die feine art , sowas is einfach eine frechheit..



Vorallem das geile manche zocken ja noch auf dem server.
Der server ist also noch da....


----------



## mayfee82 (26. September 2009)

BigWorm schrieb:


> serverstatus online , da steht nix von wegen server down frechheit , erst max. probleme beim account aktivieren und jetzt so ne scheiße , da vergeht einem das spielen langsam und wenn die nen neuen server aufmachen dann sollte man halt irgendwo schreiben das es zu problemen kommen KANN aber dann einfach auch noch die seite abdrehen und gar bix sagen is halt nicht die feine art , sowas is einfach eine frechheit..




mimimimimi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thunderphönix (26. September 2009)

Wie sich hier jetzt die ganzen Suchtis melden die Tagelang durchgezockt haben,und jetzt rumheulen weil sie sich umsonst Urlaub genommen haben....tja pech gehabt


----------



## BigWorm (26. September 2009)

genau das mein ich , server is da , einige zocken , also is net alles abgeschmiert ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackjunky (26. September 2009)

auch wieder wahr..sorry


----------



## patrick02 (26. September 2009)

Hallo!

Ich war gerade Platz 200 in der Warteschlange dann flog ich raus.
Immer wenn ich mich jetzt einloggen will "sürzt" Aion ab. und dann kommt so eine Fehlermeldung...
Ist anscheinend nicht nur bei mir so! Ich hoffe das Funzt heute nochmal!


----------



## shadownappi (26. September 2009)

Das Spiel ist gestern erst rausgekommen... ihr sollten mal bedenken das die Macher auch nur Menschen sind...
Außerdem hat bis hierhin alles ganz gut geklappt und das Spiel ist auch spitze.. besser als die meisten anderen Spiele, und das  gleich beim release!


----------



## BigWorm (26. September 2009)

geht wieder


----------



## Marcel1201 (26. September 2009)

http://twitter.com/aion_ayase

Sind noch an dem Problem dran


----------



## Magmion (26. September 2009)

wie alle rumheulen , besonders roman mit seinem imba raid


----------



## RomanGV1 (26. September 2009)

Server geht wieder

ps.@Die flämer,Einfach nur arm.. danke.
Kümmert euch um eure eigenen sachen und leute ingame etc.


----------



## Crackjunky (26. September 2009)

ne ne ich denke du bist der,der arm ist...aber egal


----------



## Thunderphönix (26. September 2009)

Roman du hast hier geflamed


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (26. September 2009)

*an alle voicetool user: bei uns aus der Legion hat es JEDEN der das voicetool "Shockvoice" benutzt aus dem spiel gehauen...alle die dieses  programm nicht genutzt haben, konnten weiter spielen, dies ist uns grade aufgefallen...nachdem man das Programm geschlossen hat kann man wieder einloggen! Also voicetool ausmachen und einloggen!


DIES IST KEIN SCHERZ!*


----------



## RomanGV1 (26. September 2009)

Thunderphönix schrieb:


> Roman du hast hier geflamed


Aber nicht die leute hier oder gilden!

Sondern NcSoft.
Dafür das man keine infos bekommt,bevor eine aktion aktiv wird.
Weill man will sich doch auf sowas vorbereiten.
Und die leute die zahlen wollen auch infos haben.

Noch nicht mal in den eigenen Server foren bekommen die was gebacken.
Können noch nicht was auf themen antworten etc.

Da muss man echt viel nachbessern.

lol das verbugte Shockvoice nutzt eh fasst keiner.....
TeamSpeak 4 live vorallem wenn TS 3 mal kommt^^
Und noch was.. das liegt NICHT an dem Schockstimmchen..
Auch nicht am TS.. es lag einfach nur am game...


----------



## grinch66 (26. September 2009)

omg, was ist denn hier überhaupt los. was soll den das geflame gegen ncsoft. Es läuft alles genau so wie bei anderen mmo starts. 
Warteschlangen sind normal, legen sich auch wieder. 
Serverabsturz kann immer mal passieren. 
Und Account erstellen war doch kein Problem, einfach ELV nehmen. wer da jetzt schon ne Gamecard genommen hat ist selber schuld. 
Es ist alles völlig normal.


----------



## Pente (26. September 2009)

Diejenigen die einen Disconnect hatten sollten nun wieder spielen können. Disconnects / Server-Downs sind jedoch noch lang kein Grund für Anfeindungen, Flames und Beleidigungen. Unterlasst dies bitte zukünftig. Das Thema ist hiermit geschlossen.


----------

